# How to improve your tone?



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Sitting here listening to a recording the band did last time! I really like some of it and other parts, they suck really bad.

I really want to improve my tonal qualities! Any advice? I know new strings is one of them!

I really need to practice my bends. I have the seagull effect happening sometimes and it really sucks!


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Did you like the tone when you were jamming? Recordings can drastically change what the actual sound was.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I just recorded myself using a shortened version(no solo) of Sweet Emotion and I couldn't pick myself out! I played exactly to the beat, on the beat and I was on fire! I need consistency to be able to play that well! Not exactly a hard song to play but it's hard to get it right~ This gives me hope. 

I am trying to look at all aspects of playing to improve the quality of my tone and playing. Sometimes I swear a 5 year old has stolen my guitar and is playing it! It really pisses me off!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

fretzel said:


> Did you like the tone when you were jamming? Recordings can drastically change what the actual sound was.


At times it sounded so rich and excellent and then it took a nose dive! I don't know exactly what I am doing wrong. How can there be such a variance in one song? Does my brain turnoff midway through the song?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2016)

Lola said:


> How can there be such a variance in one song?


Someone stepped in front of the recording mic?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I just noticed that when I was playing on an audio on my phone my pick attack seems to vary from wild to mild! How do I make that more consistent. Some picked notes are louder than others!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Record yourself alone with a mic XLR and unit. (I use the r24 zoom stand alone. Used for $220). 

Also the pic and pickups and amp IMO are the most important tone affectors. I believe that since I started playing with the v-picks my tone and speed have greatly improved. No joke ( sorry for sounding like a broken record)


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lola said:


> I just noticed that when I was playing on an audio on my phone my pick attack seems to vary from wild to mild! How do I make that more consistent. Some picked notes are louder than others!


Then you need to sit down and practice. A lot. With a metronome. Recording will help too, if it's available to you. Consistency isn't learned, it's practiced. I just spent a few hours this week finally nailing a part for one of our new songs - the tempo is not the speed I wrote it at, and I had to adjust. Now I can play it at tempo, but I still have to practice. I have to practice because it repeats a lot, and I get bored haha.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

sambonee said:


> Record yourself alone with a mic XLR and unit. (I use the r24 zoom stand alone. Used for $220).
> 
> Also the pic and pickups and amp IMO are the most important tone affectors. I believe that since I started playing with the v-picks my tone and speed have greatly improved. No joke ( sorry for sounding like a broken record)


A link pls for these types of picks! I am playing this on my Gibson SG! I think the pups are stellar IMHO! Playing on the studio Orange amps, I really don't have a clue as to the model of them.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Probably the TH series.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

What Buddha said. Practice practice practice. Not that Im a superb guitarist or anything but I jumped on a buddies cheapo Ibanez and Marshall mg30 and I thought it sounded great. So sorry but It's the player not the gear. Gear helps get you there but ultimately it's your touch, pick attack and ear to intuitively know when to pick harder/softer, use a light or harder touch.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Moosehead said:


> What Buddha said. Practice practice practice. Not that Im a superb guitarist or anything but I jumped on a buddies cheapo Ibanez and Marshall mg30 and I thought it sounded great. So sorry but It's the player not the gear. Gear helps get you there but ultimately it's your touch, pick attack and ear to intuitively know when to pick harder/softer, use a light or harder touch.


I've heard you play, Mr. Moose - you're definitely good.

I agree. Practice, because a good chunk of it _is_ in the hands. 

It also helps to have a good understanding of the gear you're using too - i.e. if you're playing through a solid state, but don't change your playing style to suit, you may get frustrated. Another good example would be trying to play metal by cranking a fender champ for your distortion. It'll just sound bad, so know the limits of the gear and what it's meant for and then change your playing style accordingly.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2016)

adcandour said:


> I've heard you play, Mr. Moose - you're definitely good.


I'll second that, and third it too.
Hoping to see you again at Riff Wrath's this June (and September).
You too Chuck (bring a little more oomph this time though. lol).


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I'll second that, and third it too.
> Hoping to see you again at Riff Wrath's this June (and September).
> You too Chuck (bring a little more oomph this time though. lol).


Hoping to see everyone there again. 
I'm already working my way up to playing on the 4th fret now and will hopefully be at the 9th or 10th fret by June.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2016)

Just concentrate on getting to the 7th Dave.
That's all you need really (octaves, eh!?). lol.
It's been awhile since you brought out your Greco and 
strapped on with us. Or bring the roadworn with you?


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks fellas, we're our own biggest critics eh. Fo shizzle riff wrath jams are a hell of a good time. See ya there. 

Lola, I still sound like shit at times and get frustrated. Its all part of the journey. Jimmy Page was pretty sloppy at times, bent notes too far ect. just keep on keepin on. You'd be amazed at what the audience doesn't catch but when you are playing or when you listen back to a recording you'll pick out everything you don't like.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I can totally relate. I just finished up my first studio sessions


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> I'll second that, and third it too.
> Hoping to see you again at Riff Wrath's this June (and September).
> You too Chuck (bring a little more oomph this time though. lol).


haha, now that I have the oomph, I've lost my balls.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2016)

by that I meant amp wise. lol.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

@Lola, make sure you are not rolling down the volume knob of the guitar while you're playing. 
That and what others said above: practice. Now that you have consciousness of the problem you are half the way to fix it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Haha that's gold. 

Don't cry analogman does mods.

My mistake was using a reissue.



adcandour said:


> haha, now that I have the oomph, I've lost my balls.


were you letting the dog lick peanut butter off them again. They always take it too far.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Re: consistent volume/string attack. Just my thoughts based on experiencing this, decades ago.

This may not apply to you but your pick may be too thick/inflexible.
I like to use Dunlop 70's(or real close to it). The pick yields as it brushes over the strings and all I need is a relaxed grip. With a relaxed grip, my thumb and forefinger get less fatigued yielding more control. I find using a heavy pick makes me work too hard.
Come to think of it, more than half the time I don't even use a pick so why am I passing out advice.

Are you standing or sitting while playing? Do you wear your guitar high or low? Sober? Do your hands/ arms cramp up? - just looking for clues, nothing creepy going on!

Maybe it just takes more time and practice to sound right. Perhaps your mind knows how to play guitar but your body is a little slower to catch on. That's perfectly normal.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

There are just SO many factors that affect tone. Focus on the one that you CAN'T buy first. Technique. Bad technique can often be somewhat hidden with effects. Lose the effects for a while and work on getting a good clean tone. Then, as you add effects again, you'll be surprised how much easier it is to dial in good tone. Sure, you'll probably think, "but all the songs I want to play use effects" (particularly distortion). In your case, branching out a little into other types of music will make you a much more well rounded player. It will also teach you all kinds of new techniques that you can then use within your "comfort zone".


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

amagras said:


> @Lola, make sure you are not rolling down the volume knob of the guitar while you're playing.


I overcame this by just taping the volume knob down


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

And this is why so many of us guitar players spend the rest of our lives trying to get "the sound". Welcome to the next step in your journey Lola. It's a doozy, but it is so much fun. Great to hear that you are recording your stuff and listening back. That technique works really well, as well as everything mentioned already by some fine guitarists here.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lola said:


> I just noticed that when I was playing on an audio on my phone my pick attack seems to vary from wild to mild! How do I make that more consistent. Some picked notes are louder than others!


As I've said before, while we are concentrating on teaching our fretting hand, we are gradually (and subconsciously) training our picking hand. The picking hand always seems to be the 'under-appreciated appendage' to guitar players. Time, time, and more time = consistency / control of pick attack.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

amagras said:


> @Lola, make sure you are not *rolling down the volume knob of the guitar while you're playing.*
> That and what others said above: practice. Now that you have consciousness of the problem you are half the way to fix it.


I assume you mean 'by mistake'? I roll the volume knob up and down constantly, but it is on purpose. I've never had a problem accidentally hitting the vol knob on an SG, but I gotta be careful with a Strat.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

ed2000 said:


> Re: consistent volume/string attack. Just my thoughts based on experiencing this, decades ago.
> 
> This may not apply to you but your pick may be too thick/inflexible.
> I like to use Dunlop 70's(or real close to it). The pick yields as it brushes over the strings and all I need is a relaxed grip. With a relaxed grip, my thumb and forefinger get less fatigued yielding more control. I find using a heavy pick makes me work too hard.


I'm just the opposite. I find a lack of precision in my pick attack with a soft pick. It flexes and doesn't seem to precisely follow my intentions. I use Extra Heavy 1.21mm and find the pick is an extension of my hand - there is no give or take with a thick pick. Some people ask if I break a lot of strings with a pick like that, but I don't. The arm/hand is in control of that, and the pick is following along. I suppose I _could_ break strings with one, but that isn't what I'm trying to do.


----------

